# Trump....Thoughts so far?



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know we have a political forum but nobody has been there in a year. Plus this is kind of a "hot" topic...

So what are peoples thoughts so far on President Trump?? Like I have said before I will call out any political leader no matter what way they lean....

Here are my thoughts...

1. [b]On the Russian influence/info sharing:[/b] Well there still hasn't been any evidence that points to Trump actually had the Russians do stuff for him to win the election. Now with some of the moves he has made with firing people and what not looks bad. But those were people from the old president. He also stated he was going to fire them anyway. But now the media is grabbing it and running with it. Now with the data sharing about the terrorism... Still nothing has shown he did anything wrong. He shared info on terror which countries do. Do I think he opens his mouth too much... YES.. (will discuss that later)

2. *His budget:*  Now nobody is giving it a chance and we still don't know all the ins and outs of it. But it was dead on arrival. Both sides had said that. Which is horrible for the Senate and House to even think this way. But just shows you how messed up Washington is. They want to fight the president (has been that way since GWB. Which is not how it is supposed to be. It is supposed to be about compromise. I think 95% of the House and Senate has forgotten that they should compromise.

But on his budget... I like the idea of cutting back some entitlement programs. Which is needed. The thing I agree with and one that should happen (sorry for older generation people) but is paying for Nursing Home Care. If you as an individual or family didn't plan for this or didn't purchase the insurance that pays for it (long term care)... well then your family should help you out some how. Now before anyone goes off on me. I have a disabled brother that we get no help with. I have had family members in nursing home. But again they planned for it. So instead of making people "wards" of the state. Take personal responsibility. Which seems to be lost for many people (all generations). Now some of the cuts to the schools... don't need that. I think we need more funding (but make it merit based) to schools. What I mean is schools that test well, high graduation rates, etc. should get help if they ask for it. But again we need to figure out a merit system first. The no child left behind is a total farce and is what drove the system down... IMHO. The food program... yes/no. What I mean is they also need to look at this case by case. I mean if a person has an IPhone and huge phone data plan.....and is on food stamps.... NOPE cut them. If a person is trying their damn best but need help... yep help them. But again that would be hard to do.

Now with increasing military spending... yes and no on this one. I think we need to keep spending on military but we don't need to go too nuts with it. Increases in military is good when that money is spent with in the USA... what I mean is more troops (gives jobs), more equipment (as long as US contractors working in the borders gets them), etc. But spending on for more presence outside of the USA (such as wars or cleaning up others messes NATO)... NO.

I like the fact that he is trying to reel in spending and make us not debt dependent.... we haven't had an elected official to my knowledge try this for years!!!

3.  *He talks too much*: This is his #1 fault if you ask me. He needs to just shut up and let people be critical of him. He really doesn't have a filter which makes him an easy target. So he needs to keep away from Twitter and some media. Just go about his business. He isn't a career politician and is a guy who likes the spot light. Which is why this is a big problem.

4. *Tax Reform:* Still don't know a whole lot about this because everything in the media is pure lip service. What I mean is they are speculating and nothing really has come out yet. Just lips flapping. But yes something needs to be done. I like the idea of raising the "standard" deduction. Which will stream line the tax process. It will mean less of a burden on the IRS. Think about it they wont have to look at some of the cases where they think tax fraud is going on with deductions. If you raise it so people wont feel the need to "itemize" then you wont have to go through to see if the items are legit or not! It might keep people from looking for loop holes. Well the small guys. :bop: But yet more needs to come out about this. But making the tax code easier is a good move in the right direction.

But how can we delete debt without taking in money... it is a double edge sword.

5. *Healthcare:* If you have read anything I have posted on Healthcare or the ACA you know where I stand. Well the Republican plan is CRAP!! We need to attack why health care costs are skyrocketing.... You need to make it that everyone pays the same amount for a procedure and medicine. Not it depends on what insurance company you have, if you are paying with cash, etc. Look at auto insurance.... there are guidelines repair shops go by. They know that if you need to replace a bumper it costs a certain amount for it... plus labor. So they plug it into the computer and boom... that is the price. They submit to the insurance company and they either say yep to that price or say nope... you have 20 hours of labor when the average says you should only have 17 hours. So they come to an agreement. With a hospital if you call for an MRI to be done... it can range from $500 (which an out side source provides) to $5000 (in hospital MRI). If you don't believe me call around and ask. Now the prices may be different in your area. But that is what it is in mine. YOu will be surprised at the difference. But if you make them all cost the same....that will make insurance go down and help straighten out our health care system... then TORT reform. But again too many lawyers that are now politicians and they wont hurt their own. Just saying.

Please others feel free to say what you think is good or bad. But Trump really hasn't had a chance to do too much because of all the BS and obstruction that is going on. Plus the Dem's wont go along with anything. Before someone says that the Rep did this with Obama... You are wrong!!! They didn't do this on the first day he took office. They didn't do it to the degree that the Dem's are doing it. The Rep's didn't go on a witch hunt like what is happening now. Just saying... plus if you want to point fingers... GWB... that is all that is needed to say. He came up with some good budgets and farm bills that got struck down by the Dem controlled house and senate.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The United States is the biggest U.N. contributor, paying 22 percent of the $5.4 billion core budget and 28.5 percent of the $7.9 billion peacekeeping budget. These assessed contributions are agreed by the 193-member U.N. General Assembly.


I got this from another article.... So we should pay over 20% of a budget?? Yep I agree with this cut!!

Again hate to sound heartless.... but fix what is wrong between our borders before we go outside of them.

Here is the article...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/tru ... id=DELLDHP


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Well there still hasn't been any evidence that points to Trump actually had the Russians do stuff for him to win the election.


 I think the democrats in Washington know there is nothing. They simply hope enough people are stupid enough to believe it. It all started with a joke when Trump said "hey Russia could you find Hillary's 30,000 emails for us". People were actually dumb enough to think it was an actual request. That sure makes me feel like there is little hope when people are that stupid. I don't think half the people in the United States are smart enough to find their rear end using both hands. We have become a nation of fools.



> Now with some of the moves he has made with firing people and what not looks bad. But those were people from the old president.


 Exactly. The only mistake Trump made was not getting rid of them the minute he took office. This is what presidents do. I fear he was foolish enough to trust people Obama left behind. Not bright.



> Now nobody is giving it a chance and we still don't know all the ins and outs of it.


 The democrats and the republicans are whining babies. McCain treads close to treason trying to undermine Trump. There should be a recall in his state and one for Lindsey Graham too. They are acting like children and don't want to give anything a chance.



> But on his budget... I like the idea of cutting back some entitlement programs.


 I agree, but lets change the wording. Many of these are not entitlements. Sure some people think they are entitled to a new car even though they have not worked a day in their life. Many of these are handout programs. I have no problem helping the needy, but think how much we could really help them if we could eliminate the lazy.



> Now with increasing military spending... yes and no on this one. I think we need to keep spending on military but we don't need to go too nuts with it.


 Obama has weakened us terribly. This is an opportune time for North Korea, Iran, China, Russia etc. I just hope we can rebuild before they hit us. Then we need to spend enough and have weapons enough that no one screws with us. I feel no need to bother anyone else, but I sure would take no threat from North Korea. Make an example and then set back and enjoy peace.



> He talks too much: This is his #1 fault if you ask me.


 He talks without thinking sometimes. He lets his emotions get the best of him. Speak softly and carry a really really big stick.



> Tax Reform: Still don't know a whole lot about this


 Same here. I guess it's time to brush up.



> Well the Republican plan is CRAP!!


 That's because the democrats are communists and the republicans are socialists. That swamp needs draining bad.



> Please others feel free to say what you think is good or bad. But Trump really hasn't had a chance to do too much because of all the BS and obstruction that is going on.


 True, but I am amazed at how much he has got done with all the obstruction. They attacked Trump before he took office. Obama got a honeymoon period. Well it was more like a rape than a honeymoon and the republicans helped him screw us.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The only opinion I have so far is why can't he get off twitter. He keeps poking the bear and just can't help himself. Not that this means anything but it surely turns people off of him and may cost the republicans dearly in the midterms.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am in agreement with all of the above... he needs to pare back on twitter


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Southdakota.... and Sasha/abby.... Totally agree with the twitter comments.

Here is something on the Health Care bill....



> Senate Republicans have indicated that their version of the AHCA will be significantly changed from the House version.
> 
> But Sen. David Perdue, R-Ga., said that despite the CBO score, "it's no secret Obamacare is collapsing under its own weight."
> 
> ...


Look what I have underlined..... This is the problem with our political system in the USA right now. I would be saying the same thing if it would be reversed. Instead of trying to come to a compromise they will just "FIGHT IT".... they VOW to fight it. That isn't a democracy.... it is a dictatorship. Again I would say the same thing if it was reversed. :bop:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the republican establishment has been exposed for the corrupt bunch of lying bums they have always been

we have given them all three branches of government and they have nothing it flimsy excuses for why they can't fulfill their promises

fact is they have been lying to us all along and most of them should be primaried and run out of Washington

I will votefor anyone not in the establishment, party be damned, and won't vote for any establishment RINOS eve again.

They hate Trump because he has exposed them for who they really are


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

one more thing without twitter Trump could never get his message out, the media will always distort for their left wing agenda it so personally I am glad he uses it


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> one more thing without twitter Trump could never get his message out, the media will always distort for their left wing agenda it so personally I am glad he uses it


 Absolutely so I say keep on with the twitter. Otherwise we will only think what the media wants us to think.



> party be damned, and won't vote for any establishment RINOS eve again.


 I think I am about there to Bob. The only problem is the other side is worse, and that's what keeps these lying bums in office. Perhaps we just vote for the other side and next time vote against them. I'm so sick of politicians.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would vote for a monkey if it was running against McConnel or Ryan among others


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As far as Democrats voting no.....as the old saying goes...."What goes around comes around." For the entire 8 years of the Obama Admin., Republicans were know as the "Party Of No." Their only objective for 8 years was to keep EVERY thing that had anything to do with Obama from passing.Sound familiar?

Trump is not a Republican or a conservative. He will be the worst president in US history. The best thing that could happen for Republicans is to kick him out of office and let Pense take over. Only problem is that there is a time limit of mid 2018 or they will lose their majority in Congress and then he will be a 2 year lame duck. We don't have fake news.....we have a fake president.

By the way.....I didn't vote for him. Didn't vote for Hillary either. First time since I turned 21 that I left the ballot for president empty when I voted. '


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Obama is an America hating leftist divider he is and hopefully always will be the worst president in the history of the country.

So Ken specifically which policies Trump is trying to make happen do you disagree with?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are no people alive who were ever slaves in America. There are no people alive in America who ever owned slaves. However, many people fall victim to the media and groups like Black Lives Matter and have a guilty conscience for something they have never done. That's why twice they voted in an American hating Muslim to the highest office in the land. It makes you wonder if the human species is smart enough to survive. The only thing it accomplished is putting Trump in office.

Are we a sovereign nation or not? If so does everyone in the world have a right to what we work for or do we have a right to control our borders. If we can find your *** with both hands we should be able to come up with the right answer. So build the wall. Are we a nation with freedom of religion, or only freedom of religions that are not Christian. Muslims preach hate and Christians preach love, but this nation is turning it's back on Christians while at the same time making excuses for murdering madmen. Shut of immigration from terrorist supporting nations.

Our businesses have moved overseas where there are people who want to work and have more business friendly settings. Stop biting the hand that feeds us and lower corporate taxes. Bring business back to America so people can earn the bread on their table rather than taxing some to death to feed those who don't work by choice. Create more jobs, not more welfare.

Washington is a swamp that needs draining. The states are no better. The only difference between a federal representative and a state representative is the state representative is cheaper to own.

The democrats who say they are for the poor were in power for 40 years and the poor were still poor. I forget the year that they did the survey, but nine out of the top ten richest senators were democrat. The democrats out of one of their two faces say they are for the poor, but they are the rich themselves. They democrats say republicans are racist, but more than half of the black pregnancies in New York are ended with the democrat supported Family Planning abortions. Most things the democrats support one way or another works in ending self responsibility.

Look at the hurricane in Texas which is estimated to have destroyed 160 billion dollars as compared to Katrina which destroyed 49 billion. Now look at the reactions to each. It has a lot to do with the communities and the politics of the communities involved. It has a lot to do with the mentality of the people impacted. Not 1/10 of the blaming and whining happening with hurricane Harvey. Just hard working people buckling down helping and working. Locals and nonresidents alike. Some from our church went to Louisiana after hurricane Katrina. One guy sat in his lawn chair drinking beer watching my friends shingle his house. Black or white this is the kind of human excrement that put Obama in office.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> As far as Democrats voting no.....as the old saying goes...."What goes around comes around." For the entire 8 years of the Obama Admin., Republicans were know as the "Party Of No." Their only objective for 8 years was to keep EVERY thing that had anything to do with Obama from passing.Sound familiar?


This is what is wrong with our country!!! Both sides.

Remember we are a democracy. We elect people with different ideas. They all come TOGETHER and make laws and decisions for the COMMON GOOD. Not what is good for their side. But what is good for ALL... a COMMON GROUND!

Also with the quoted is what ****** me off big time. It is like saying... well so and so did this so I will do it. THAT DOESNT MAKE IT RIGHT. Congress for the past 10+ years are acting like little kids and WE THE PEOPLE are feeding right into it. We are pointing fingers at each other instead of pointing ones at ourselves. I mean people voted these idiots in (ALL SIDES) then we let them get away with the finger pointing and do nothing. AGAIN BOTH SIDES.

I am like many just sick of politicians. I don't know the answer at all. But I am afraid our country will see some type of uprising sooner than later. I am talking about the stuff we are seeing in Europe. These little protests going on now are just the tip of the ice berg. There is going to be a big clash sooner or later.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck you are exactly right. Both sides are being controlled by their extremists. Their aren't enough in the middle of either party. And it's always payback time. Look at the ND Democratic Party. The far left is talking about not backing their own Senator Heitkamp who is a moderate they don't want. Really dumb in a state totally controlled by the Republicans. It's getting to the point where candidates from either side aren't worth voting for. So I didn't vote for Trump or Clinton.

Talking about Texas and the enormous flooding. Guess who voted no for federal help for victims of Hurricane Sandy a few years ago? Non other than Texas's own Ted Cruz.....How about the rest of the country getting even....NOT :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Trump is not a Republican or a conservative. He will be the worst president in US history.


This is way to early to tell he has only been president for 8 month. Because he hasn't been able to do one thing yet. They are too busy trying to kick him out. Instead if they want to get rid of him.... let him hang himself with his own rope. I honestly think if the other side would back off and let him TRY and do things. He will either be an OK president or he will do something that is blatant and make it easy to impeach him. It is just his nature IMHO.

Now for some of the bills. I find it funny as all get out that he undoes an executive order that put tighter regulations on the "rebuild" of disaster areas. By undoing that executive order it will LOWER COSTS to these area's to rebuild. Then people go off on him. They say that it makes regulations easier so people will build things that wont hold up in the future. YET it will rebuild them just they way they are now. HMMMMMM..... Normal homes now are not built like they used to be. People don't know when or if another hurricane or flood will hit the exact same spot. So why make it tougher and more expensive to rebuild? People just want to get back into homes!!!

I see what he did as a good thing. It will help people get back into their homes quicker and cheaper. If insurance isn't going to pay for it (which in many instances it doesn't or you have very minimal coverage). This is a good thing. But yet the media and people are going against him. JUST TO GO AGAINST HIM.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Talking about Texas and the enormous flooding. Guess who voted no for federal help for victims of Hurricane Sandy a few years ago? Non other than Texas's own Ted Cruz.....How about the rest of the country getting even....NOT :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Oh I agree the chickens are coming back to roost so to speak. But yet in many of the disaster bills people add so much pork it isn't funny. I am sure this one will have add ons as well. Which is horrible by any party to add these into the mix because it is a bill to help people not push your agenda or pet projects. Again this is a both sides thing that should stop... IMHO it is morally wrong. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I am like many just sick of politicians.


 Me to and I think that's why so many voted for Trump. To give you an idea how crazy the media is on the left we have all the flooding in Texas and what is the media all worked up about? They were going nuts because Melania Trump was wearing high heels when she got on the plane. She was wearing sneakers when she got off the plan so maybe she is ok now. Worried about high heels when people are dying? The media is insane. What's worse there were people I know that went along with their media frenzy. Adults worried about what the presidents wife was wearing when people are dying. We all need to look in the mirror and ask where this madness came from and how to stop it. We complain about Trump and most have not given him a chance. Because he has not been a politician everything is partisan speculation. The biggest hint that he is really who we need is that both democrats and republicans are fighting him.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

All I'm gunna say is that My 401K loves the Trump admin. 8 years of Trump puts me on track to retire at age 50. :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Trump is not a Republican or a conservative. He will be the worst president in US history.


I think that when people take off their rose colored glasses, if they ever do, they will see the incredible and long lasting damage that Obama has done to this country. I believe that Obama is and always will be the worst president this country has ever had.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Trump is the result of a rebellious child (that includes me)..... Congress doesn't get it and better get their heads out of their arse (both houses) or they are going to be next. If republican congressmen think they are safe they better think again because their constituents are pi**ed at them and may seek out a replacement.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we should find replacements for ours right now. I was at a republican meeting before the nomination and heard Hoven say "I hope they send us someone we can work with". I have a novel idea: work with who we send you.

Then there is Kramer. A fellow who was on this site at one time likes to brag about how he goes before our legislature to testify, and how he had Kramer to his house for home grown elk steak. It's things like this that the politicians suck up to and perhaps don't even know they are being bought cheap. As much as the guy goes to the legislature I wonder if he isn't a lobbyist. A fellow sent me a PM and told me the guy was a Farm Bureau representative. He denied that, but that denial is worthless. He also denied he was the same person by a different name on Fishingbuddy and that wasn't true. If I remember correctly he said he didn't know anyone that had a high fence operation and it turns out he had one. I guess there isn't much difference between a politician and a lobbyist. Ones a puppet and the other a puppeteer.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe a congressman needs to be tared and feathered to set an example......... Like the good ol days.


----------

